# Who want's a 821?



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am hearing some rumblings that Dish Network is about to introduce a NEW Receiver soon called the "821"

The 821 is basically the same as the 721 but it can also tune and record off air stations. (This is great if Dish does not offer locals in your area)

Sounds like a great idea to me. Hopefully when it is released it brings down the price of the 721.

Anyone else know more about this unit?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Now that would be cool! I guess firewire out for dumping that content would be out of the question, wouldn't it?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

That'd be great for me with OTA Canadian programming, but the price (just like the 721) probably wouldn't justify me getting one. Now a 721 sans the internet capabilities that would be something I'd go for.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

So this 821 is different from the [rumored] 811 non-PVR HDTV receiver that can tune off-air analog and digital stations?

Doesn't seem to make a whole lot of sense for a 811 receiver to be HDTV, and a 821 receiver to be SDTV. But then, Dish's naming schemes haven't made much sense lately....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ken I just posted a DBSTalk first look at the new 811 receiver in the Dish Network General Area! Go take a look


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

The OTA integration is the ONE big thing that my 5000 does that my 721 DOES NOT do. I was told by E* techs that the 721 WOULD do this in a FUTURE software upgrade (I was told this last summer just before I bought my 721 and for several MONTHS after I bought it). The peeps here correctly informed me that NO it would NOT. OH WELL, I do love my 721 and have been wanting to replace my 2nd 5000 with another 721 in the BR. I just wish E* would come out with a receiver with the SAME PG and speed as my 721 without the PVR or 2nd sat tuner.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The 721 does not have an Over the Air Tuner in it so I don't think it can do it with a software upgrade.  Plus it would also need a MPEG encoder so you could PVR shows you want to the Hard drive.


----------



## hojni (Feb 6, 2003)

I definitely would not be interested. I already have a Panasonic DMR-HS2 that can record OTA and burn DVDs.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Doesn't the 721 have an expansion port? Could it be added to the 721 that way?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Actually, it's a good idea even if you can get Dish locals. My OTA Analog channels look much better than the Dish fed channels I receive from them. They even look better than SD Digital OTA.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

When is the expected release of the 821? Will it be out before the PVR921? I am interested in both. I have two HDTV's.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeah, the 721 does have an expansion port, they talked about adding cd-rw drive to it and so forth to recording things in the future with it, and other things.


----------

